
The Encryption Farce: Justice and the FBI can’t get their Apple stories straight - envy2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-encryption-farce-1461624399
======
envy2
Paywall bypass here: [https://archive.is/CYpbc](https://archive.is/CYpbc)

